# Do you dress up for the holiday?



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 22, 2017)

Back in the 50's my Mom would take me shopping for a Christmas dress. I'd wear it to Sunday school and when we visited relatives or they came to our home during the holiday season. These days I usually try and find a plain red or green blouse that I can dress up with a holiday pin and wear it untucked (tunic style) with nice pants. That provides plenty of room for expansion after a holiday dinner. lol. I prefer shorter sleeves over long because I still can't take the heat. Some of my friends crank up the heat so high,if I had a sweater on I would melt. I think I got into the pant mode years ago when I would prepare a big holiday dinner and didn't want to risk getting a dress messed up and easier to move around in while cooking. Do you dress up?


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 22, 2017)

*Not really since we stopped doing the family gatherings at my cousin's house.  And that was at least 10 years ago the last time we did it.  Now that it is just me and husband, I keep it kind of casually comfortable.  Usually meaning no jammies or sweats. If the weather cooperates, we are going out for our annual holiday lunch together.  Then I will spiff it up a bit more.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2017)

As a child my mother would always make sure I had a nice dress for church and Christmas dinner.  Now, like Marie, it's just me and my husband, so we don't dress up unless we were having company or going out somewhere, but it's usually just the two of us.


----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2017)

My mother always made us matching Christmas dresses.  Being quite a bit older than the next set of kids, I absolutely hated having to dress like them.  The last time I agreed to wear the matching dress was probably 14 or so; it was a red dress with a white rabbit fur collar and cuffs.  I felt like one of Santa's helpers.  A particularly dorky one, at that.   14.....you understand.

I've always dressed up pretty nicely on the years I've gone to Christmas eve church services, but other than that, it's comfort all the way.  Now that it's just the two of us, I don't even always get out of my gown and robe until late morning.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2017)

We dressed up on Christmas Eve for church but we did not dress up on Christmas day unless we were making the rounds to visit family and friends.

When we were young adults we used to dress up in all of our new Christmas gear and head out for a night in the bars and clubs.  We used to laugh about all of the new sweaters and the gallons and gallons of new fragrances that everyone seemed to be wearing.

These days I bumble around in my night clothes until I've had my coffee, get dinner underway, spiff up the kitchen and bathroom, etc...  

I generally get cleaned up and presentable just in time for a holiday drink and in a very few hours I'm back in my night clothes, LOL!!!


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 23, 2017)

My version of dressing up for holidays or any other occasion is a clean ( or nearly clean) pair of jeans and a T-shirt without any holes in it. In cold weather I'll put a flannel shirt over the T-shirt. ( in which case it doesn't matter if the T-shirt has holes.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2017)

Usually I'm working over Christmas and New year so I would normally be in business attire and and early Mid December or Mid January  we would be visiting family overseas.. ..however I took early retirement in July of this year, so I'm very happy to be spending actual Christmas day at home with just my o/h and I will be wearing just very casual clothes until we go out for a pre lunch drink... then I'll put some jeans and boots on, and a warm coat, and off we'll go for a nice warming drink by the roaring log fire at the village pub for a couple of hours before back home for dinner..


----------



## Falcon (Dec 23, 2017)

Not unless I have to.


----------



## EllieR (Dec 23, 2017)

I just wear casual clothes, a blouse, nice pants and comfortable shoes.  Husband wears jeans and a nice shirt.  We dress casual even visiting friends and family.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 23, 2017)

I always dressed up at Christmas.  But this year I don't feel like going to any family gatherings or dinners or whatever.

I'm going to spend Christmas at home with my goldfish.

Do they eat turkey?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2017)

My son anI dress. A little..
.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2017)

Last year
.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 23, 2017)

Very nice Ken, those suspenders really set the whole ensemble off. You make Santa proud.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2017)

As a child yes, the new dress & shoes, etc. But as an adult just dress pants and a nice blouse if going out or having people in. Now it's pretty much jeans and a blouse, but I'll put some makeup on.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 23, 2017)

A long standing tradition in our family is that we go to a ‘high end’ restaurant for Christmas Eve.  Lots of years there’d be an additional person included, mostly not.   To us the restaurant was’high end’ to lots it’s not.   We all dress nicely but the past few years we’ve noticed lots are wearing jeans, etc.   Christmas Day is much, much more casual, no sweats, etc.   There’s something about dressing nicely and respectfully for the occasion and location.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 24, 2017)

I dress up as an elf. Freaks out the neighbors.


----------

